

Rebuilding Iron – An Application Framework in Rust - jonreem
https://medium.com/@jreem/from-the-forge-rebuilding-iron-953146828cc6

======
theptrk
Great to finally see a versioning number! 0.0.1

------
jonreem
Author here. Ask away!

~~~
jdrago999
More examples would be great, including some musings about templating (i.e. a
Rust equivalent to Rails' ERB templates).

